# Angeln im Donau Delta



## Petrijünger_Chris (8. Januar 2012)

Tach zusammen,

ich hab nen kleinen Geheimtipp für alle Angler, die schon immer mal in einer Urlandschaft Europas angeln wollen und die Natur spüren möchten. Im Donau Detla in Rumänien ist das Angeln ein wahrer Traum. Wir waren bisher schon zwei mal dort und sind jedesmal überaus zufrieden wieder zurückgekehrt. Man hat die Möglichkeit in vielen unterschiedlichen Gewässern zu fischen, ob auf Hecht, Zander, Welse, Rapfen, Karpfen... alles ist möglich! Und selbst das Barsch angeln ist ein rießen Spaß, da diese richtig groß sind.
Es gibt einige Abzocker dort, jedoch haben wir durch Glück jemanden gefunden, der einen super Service bietet und selbst ein richtig Begeisteter Angler ist. Vollpension und 24-Stunden Guiding sind schon mal eine richtiger Luxus beim Angeln und die Fische muss man auch nicht mal selbst putzen. Also wirklich ein Traum mitten in der Wildnis, denn die Anreise findet erst mit dem Flugzeug, dann mit dem Taxi und danach wird man vom Gastgeber mit Booten abgeholt... #6

Unter folgender Adresse:

www.fischendunaudelta.com

Falls Ihr fragen habt, könnt Ihr Euch gerne melden!


Liebe Grüße und Petri Heil.

Chris


----------



## karpfen8 (21. März 2012)

*AW: Angeln im Donau Delta*

hallo :q

mich würde mal interssieren wie viel du insgesamt bezahlt hast!?
und wie das dort mit dem karpfenangeln ist?

liebe gruße


----------



## marlin2304 (21. März 2012)

*AW: Angeln im Donau Delta*

Hallo Chris,
schreib doch mal ein paar Zeilen, wie es mit dem Waller- und Hechtfischen aussieht.


----------

